# Immediate Housing Wanted (Greater Lisbon/Algarve)



## TheThinker (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello all,

My name is Daniel Williams-- my fiancee and I are moving to Portugal at the end of March from Barcelona. We are looking for accommodation either in Lisbon or the surrounding areas OR anywhere with reasonable access to a beach. We would like to pay between 250 EUR and 550 EUR monthly. If you have anything that matches our needs, please send me an email at [email protected].

Thank you for your help
Daniel


----------

